# PC Configuration suggestion under Rs 22,000 for low resolution gaming!



## Th3_1 (Oct 11, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
*A: Solely Gaming, at a maximum resolution of 1366x768 or 1440x900 with AA and AF turned off.*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
*A: Yes*

3. What is your MAX budget?
*A: Rs 22,000*

4. Planning to overclock? 
*A: No*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
*A: Windows XP SP3*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
*A: 500 GB max.*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
*A: Resolution - 1366x768 or 1440x900. Screen size -  18.5” or 19” max.*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
*A: 9*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
*A: Yes, have built many systems.*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*A: Within the next 10 days.*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
*A: Not exactly, but should go atleast 3 years without upgrades.*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*A: Yes. I do not require a DVD writer or External Speakers.*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*A: Kolkata. Yes, if service under warranty is not an issue.*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
*A: Don’t want to spend on a good PSU. Motherboard must have Gigabit LAN.

I have shortlisted some components which are as follows, please advise.
CPU – AMD Athlon II X2 250 or equivalent
GPU – HD5670 512MB
RAM – 2GB DDR3 (Transcend, Kingston, Corsair)*


----------



## Cilus (Oct 11, 2010)

At your budget, lets see what we can do:

*Athlon II X3 435 2.9 GHz @ 3.5k
Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
Kingston 2 GB 1333 MHz C9 DDR3 @ 2.1k
Seagate 500 GB SATA II @ 1.65k
Intex or Iball Cabinet without SMPS @ 0.8k
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.2k
Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.5k
A.O.C 19" Wide LCD with Max Res: 1440X900 @ 5.5k*

Total: 25.25k

Now price can be reduced by going for Athlon II X2 processors, AMD 770/760 chipset based motherboard etc, but really not advisable. They may hamper the gaming performance badly.
And regarding shop, go the shop Ezone. Its a small shop but their price is relatively lower than most of the shops. I personally bought many things from this shop with reduced price.
Address is 10B Chandni Chowk Street, Kol 72
Ph: 2212-7532, 2253-7701


----------



## newway01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dont ever think about a gaming config without a good psu. . Get a cooler master one or that suggested above.. One more suggestion to the list above. . Go for 19" LED monitor at 5.8k(acer) and also consider zebronics fantasy cabinet. .


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 11, 2010)

newway01 said:


> Dont ever think about a gaming config without a good psu. . Get a *cooler master* one or that suggested above.. One more suggestion to the list above. . Go for 19" LED monitor at 5.8k(acer) and also consider *zebronics fantasy cabinet*. .



.
.
Not cooler master please.
Corsair = Better.
Not fantasy please
CM elite 310 = Better.
.
Btw, I ran Batman AA, BLUR, FIFA10, HL2, K&L2-DD, HPHBP, COD4,5,6 name what game on my rig which is p955 + nvidia 9600 (borrowed from friend) on a *local 400w PSU*.
.
That PSU has been in my box for more than *Four* years and has seen 3 new neighbours..
.
Still works fine.
.
This is called Luck.I also own a pony.


----------



## Th3_1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*@Cilus & @newway01*
Thanks dude. I have to stick to the Rs 22,000 limit cause I want to buy 12 PCs of the same config together and am bound by a budget.
Also, I have been running 16 PCs with 8600 GTs, AMD X2 on local 450 watt PSUs from Navtech which came with the cabinets for more than two and a half years now, without much problems. Have had to change only 1 PSU so far! Hence, hopefully you can understand my apprehension over spending on good PSUs... Please advice...
*Also, can you please suggest more options... Thanks*

*@toad_frog09*
I agree with you cause I have had a similar experience as stated above...





Cilus said:


> At your budget, lets see what we can do:
> 
> *Athlon II X3 435 2.9 GHz @ 3.5k
> Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
> ...





newway01 said:


> Dont ever think about a gaming config without a good psu. . Get a cooler master one or that suggested above.. One more suggestion to the list above. . Go for 19" LED monitor at 5.8k(acer) and also consider zebronics fantasy cabinet. .





toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> Not cooler master please.
> Corsair = Better.
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2010)

^^ you opening some sort of game cafe or what?


----------



## Th3_1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yup dude. It's my 3rd LAN Gaming center in Kolkata...



Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ you opening some sort of game cafe or what?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 12, 2010)

editing cilus config for your budget - 

Athlon II X2 250 @ 3k
Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.7k
Kingston 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 2.1k
WD 500GB Blue @ 2k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics/Intex/I Ball cabinets @ 0.8k
Dell 19" IN 1920 Wide Screen LCD @ 5.8k
Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.5k

Total: 23.4k


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2010)

Th3_1 said:


> Yup dude. It's my 3rd LAN Gaming center in Kolkata...



than i'll suggest invest in a good PSU. cause it'll save electricity bill & keep parts happy (i not think you'll be very excited to see your machines HDD or graphics card or even the motherboard failing after a few months).



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> editing cilus config for your budget -
> 
> Athlon II X2 250 @ 3k
> Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.7k
> ...



i'll say is, if AM2+ & 2Gb DDR2 makes the price lower, go for it. rest everything suggested is good. yes, can go for 18.5" from Benq or say Acer or some cheap brands. also if buing in bulk (and assembling yourself) total price will be less than 22k for sure.


----------



## Th3_1 (Oct 13, 2010)

@Jaskanwar Singh 
thanks for the config... *Can you please suggest more motherboard options* and please advice if I can use cheaper PSUs, say upto Rs 850...
Thanks!



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> editing cilus config for your budget -
> 
> Athlon II X2 250 @ 3k
> Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.7k
> ...




@Sam.Shab
Please advice if I can use cheaper PSUs, say upto Rs 850...
Thanks!


Sam.Shab said:


> than i'll suggest invest in a good PSU. cause it'll save electricity bill & keep parts happy (i not think you'll be very excited to see your machines HDD or graphics card or even the motherboard failing after a few months).
> 
> 
> 
> i'll say is, if AM2+ & 2Gb DDR2 makes the price lower, go for it. rest everything suggested is good. yes, can go for 18.5" from Benq or say Acer or some cheap brands. also if buing in bulk (and assembling yourself) total price will be less than 22k for sure.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ the PSU mentioned is the best valued PSU that offers good performance (efficiency & reliable). so stick to it. also if you buy in bulk, it should cost you 1.2k or so as the 500W FSP Saga II price has came down to around 2.2k or less.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 14, 2010)

* X2 250 - 3K approx
* ASUS M4A78LT-M LE - 3K approx
(It's preferable to pair a Socket AM3 processor with a Socket AM3 mobo with HyperTransport 3.0)
* 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz - 2K approx
(avoid DDR2 as it's a cafe rig esp and eventually DDR2 availability and price may become an issue if you need to rma/replace)
* Seagate 250GB - 1.4K approx?
(Since you will buy in bulk and i feel a cafe rig may not need 500GB compulsorily.
You may be able to save significant amount if you get a 250GB if it's much cheaper than a 500GB)
* 5670 512MB is very good choice no doubt and good upgrade for your cafe.
(Please do check if 4670 1GB DDR3 may be enough for you. Though a bit too old now, it's still a decent card- available for 4K or less iirc.)

From the amount saved, you can fit in a decent enough PSU like FSP SAGA II 350W (cables are a bit short though, esp for ATX cases).
I do understand that you didn't have issues earlier but there is a reason many suggest that as the bare minimum.

Cilus- Seagate 500GB for 1.65K only? Last i checked, it was 1.9K or so in Mumbai.


----------



## Th3_1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Th3_1 said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
> *A: Solely Gaming, at a maximum resolution of 1366x768 or 1440x900 with AA and AF turned off.*
> 
> 2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
> ...





Cilus said:


> At your budget, lets see what we can do:
> 
> *Athlon II X3 435 2.9 GHz @ 3.5k
> Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
> ...





newway01 said:


> Dont ever think about a gaming config without a good psu. . Get a cooler master one or that suggested above.. One more suggestion to the list above. . Go for 19" LED monitor at 5.8k(acer) and also consider zebronics fantasy cabinet. .





toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> Not cooler master please.
> Corsair = Better.
> ...





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> editing cilus config for your budget -
> 
> Athlon II X2 250 @ 3k
> Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.7k
> ...





Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ the PSU mentioned is the best valued PSU that offers good performance (efficiency & reliable). so stick to it. also if you buy in bulk, it should cost you 1.2k or so as the 500W FSP Saga II price has came down to around 2.2k or less.





pegasus said:


> * X2 250 - 3K approx
> * ASUS M4A78LT-M LE - 3K approx
> (It's preferable to pair a Socket AM3 processor with a Socket AM3 mobo with HyperTransport 3.0)
> * 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz - 2K approx
> ...





Thanks for your suggestions dudes...
I will stick to the FSP SAGA II 350W PSU.. 350W is enough for HD5670 if you all have suggested, i guess..
Now, hopefully these parts are available!! Will get back if i need more help!!

Thanks again...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2010)

yes 350w is enough.


----------



## winzip (Oct 22, 2010)

^^Is the PSU available in Kolkata? I dont think so. If yes please tell me where?


----------



## Artemis (Oct 22, 2010)

I checked the benchmarks of the Core i3 530 and the X4 630, and the i3’s are playing cat and mouse with the X4’s in mostly every respect except the Hd video encoding and the power consumption is also way high for the AMD, and the price being almost identical isn’t the Intel Core i3 530 better for a power saving PC, which will be used only for Internet browsing and HD movies??

Link to the chart


----------



## Th3_1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi All,
Just went to order the PCs yesterday and the PSU you all suggested (FSP Saga II 350W) is not available here in Kolkata. Can you please suggest some other budget PSU within Rs 1,200..
Thanks

Following is the price quote I recieved as on 12th Nov 2010:

*Athlon II X2 250					- Rs 2,825

Asus M4A78LT-M LE				        - Rs 2,625

Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5			- Rs 4,400   	
                          1GB GDDR5			- Rs 5,300  

Seagate 500 GB SATA II				- Rs 1,675

Corsair 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3			        - Rs 1,600  

Dell 19"						        - Rs 5,250

Cooler Master 350W					- Rs 1,400

Keyboard & Mouse					- Rs 570 (260+310)
(Logitech Ultra-Flat Keyboard / Logitech NewTouch™ Keyboard 200)

*


Also, here are the prices of a few components I checked online at newegg.com which had a huge difference...
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5      - USD80
                           1GB GDDR5      - USD90
Corsair 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3	        - USD30

Do let me have your feedback on the above quotation and also, will the difference online come into effect here within a couple of days? If, so should I wait?

Cheers


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

1) *Cooler Master to be avoided.* Gigabyte 460w @ 2,000.

2) There is not much difference between the performance of HD 5670 512MB and 1GB. 512MB is more VFM.

3) Consider AMD Athlon II X3 435 @ Rs.3650 (only 800 more) for more performance boost.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

with ico on GPU!!Go for 512MB..


----------



## Cilus (Nov 13, 2010)

Since you are running a gaming cafe, people are not going to complain for DirectX 11 support or the highest quality support for gaming. SO you can get a lower profile card like Asus HD 4670 1 GB DDR3 @ 2.9K. You can save almost 1.2k over here.

Regarding your processor, get Athlon II 245 (2.9 Ghz comapred to 3 GHz of 250) @ 2.45K + 4 % vat from Vedant Infotech. I've purchased it last to last week from there. Save another 0.3k.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd suggest the following -
Amd athlon ii x3 435 @ 3.5k
Gigabyte 740g @ 2.7k
2 gb kingston value RAM @ 1.7k
Sapphire hd 5670 512mb @ 5k
320 GB HDD @ 1.6k
Dell 20" @ 6k
Fsp saga 350w @ 1.4k
Intex cabby @ 0.7k
Logitech k+m combo @ 0.7k
Total 23.4k 

It will come in 22k due to bulk buying. You may order from smcinternational. They're based in Delhi but are great. They're pretty generous with bulk discounts too. I saw them selling 3 wifi adapters with a Rs 100 discount each. I believe it will scale with your quantity and cost.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^Nice suggestion *Cybertonic*!!5670 wid X3!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2010)

yup. nice config there by Cybertonic. also if Op crosses budget, going X2 will save him 1k straightway.


----------



## Th3_1 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Hi All,
I've been trying hard for the past few days, but cannot procure the FSP saga II 350W anywhere in Kolkata. The only option available here is Cooler Master 350W for Rs 1,450 which most of you guys have warned against!
Please advice...*
Thanks


----------



## winzip (Nov 18, 2010)

Go for Corsair 400W @2700 + tax. Don't compromise on PSU.


----------

